# Which fish to stock with?



## GeminiPrincess (Oct 1, 2010)

I am in the beginning of cycling my 26 gallon bf and was thinking i would like to get a small angel (yes i know they get to be large) as my center piece. I was thinking Altum Angel (wild strand), Black Veil Angel, Black Angel, or a Smokey Leopard veil Angel. Anything i should know about these? On top of that what type of fish would be good with an Angel? Thank you in advance!


----------



## Scuff (Aug 10, 2010)

I'd probably avoid the altum angel, as they can be a bit difficult to take care of sometimes depending on the stock. As for what else you can put in there, generally most of the tetras will do well; just get ones that won't be bite-sized when the angel gets fully grown and you'll be fine.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Isn't a 26g tank a little on the small side for an Angel?


----------



## Scuff (Aug 10, 2010)

It's serviceable for one adult, but I certainly wouldn't put a pair in there. You'll have to be careful about not putting in too many other fish with it, though; the angel is going to take up a sizable chunk of space.


----------



## Bill Pape (Oct 1, 2010)

I've read that the tetras are safe from angles and discus fish when the swim in a school. I have also used angel fish with guppies to keep the number of fry from overpopulating the tank. They are superb and intelligent hunters.


----------



## Bill Pape (Oct 1, 2010)

Also, small barbs. They are colorful, tough and aggressive fish, but then you can't have tetras.


----------



## Scuff (Aug 10, 2010)

That's not necessarily true. Cherry Barbs are pretty ambivalent towards tetras. Most of the larger barbs will be all over the long fins of the angel, however.


----------



## GeminiPrincess (Oct 1, 2010)

When would be a good time to add an algae eater? I have been cycleing for about a week and have 3 lf zebras. I ask becasue i notice what looks like algae on some of my plants.


----------



## Scuff (Aug 10, 2010)

Play your cards right and you shouldn't have much of a problem with algae. Making sure you're not overfeeding, not keeping your light on all the time, keeping up on your water changes/gravel cleaning/filter changes...everything contributes towards keeping algae at bay. IMO algae eaters should never be used to control algae, they should be kept for their interesting looks or behaviors.

Is it green algae, or a reddish-brown slime?


----------



## GeminiPrincess (Oct 1, 2010)

Scuff said:


> Play your cards right and you shouldn't have much of a problem with algae. Making sure you're not overfeeding, not keeping your light on all the time, keeping up on your water changes/gravel cleaning/filter changes...everything contributes towards keeping algae at bay. IMO algae eaters should never be used to control algae, they should be kept for their interesting looks or behaviors.
> 
> Is it green algae, or a reddish-brown slime?


it looks like dark green splotches on my swords and anubias....i think they came on the anubias but i don't remember it on the sword


----------



## Scuff (Aug 10, 2010)

If it's algae that came on the plants instead of developing in your aquarium, then gently rubbing it off the leaves should be enough to help keep it at bay, assuming you're keeping your water parameters in check and practicing proper care and maintenance.


----------



## GeminiPrincess (Oct 1, 2010)

Scuff said:


> If it's algae that came on the plants instead of developing in your aquarium, then gently rubbing it off the leaves should be enough to help keep it at bay, assuming you're keeping your water parameters in check and practicing proper care and maintenance.


I'm cycling so im doing the best i can on my water...I saw some really cool plecos somewhere online, which ones would you suggest for the future? I really liked the Starry Night and the Rio-*****.


----------



## Scuff (Aug 10, 2010)

The only pleco I can really recommend for that small of a tank is a bushynose. They only get about 5-6" long at the max, and they do a great job tackling all types of algae.










If you're not keen on a pleco with a broken razor, then a Siamese Algae Eater or Flying Fox may be the one for you.

SAE









Flying Fox









Both get to about 5" long or so, and do great with algae control. The Siamese Algae Eater will nibble on hair algae, whereas the Flying Fox will not. Either would be a good non-pleco choice. Keep them singly however, as they can become territorial with conspecifics as they grow.

I know you're thinking 'How do I tell the two apart?', which is a good question, and a skill you should definitely acquire if you're planning on buying one or the other, as they're often sold as the other fish. See the black line running down the side? On the Flying Fox, it's a clean line of demarcation between the black of the line and gold of the body, whereas on the SAE the line is a series of small right angles (think jagged).

*important edit* - Whichever algae eater you end up getting, please keep in mind that they will need some supplemental feeding here and there. Frozen zucchini rounds do nicely, and the bushynose especially relish frozen peas that have been blanched and squeezed out of their skins.


----------



## GeminiPrincess (Oct 1, 2010)

Scuff said:


> The only pleco I can really recommend for that small of a tank is a bushynose. They only get about 5-6" long at the max, and they do a great job tackling all types of algae.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The razor head is pretty nifty i like is Mohawk!! Thanks!!


----------



## GeminiPrincess (Oct 1, 2010)

How fast do Angel fish tend to grow? I read they can live at least 10 years which is great, but i would eventually like to get a bigger tank but it will be awhile.


----------



## Scuff (Aug 10, 2010)

Growth of a fish is heavily dependent on the quality and amount of food available to them, and the size of their living quarters. In my experience, buying a fish that will eventually outgrow your tank with the expectation that you'll buy a large tank later is always a bad idea, since you never know what life will put in your way, and that's not entirely fair to the animal.


----------



## GeminiPrincess (Oct 1, 2010)

Scuff said:


> Growth of a fish is heavily dependent on the quality and amount of food available to them, and the size of their living quarters. In my experience, buying a fish that will eventually outgrow your tank with the expectation that you'll buy a large tank later is always a bad idea, since you never know what life will put in your way, and that's not entirely fair to the animal.


I have a long 37 gallon (41" long) that i would eventually like to set up when i move, i know its not 50+ gallons and i could prob. get one that size from craigslist but it will be awhile before im out of school and can move.


----------



## Scuff (Aug 10, 2010)

A 37g would be a much better size for an angel. It may be prudent to hold off on buying one for right now until you have a proper sized aquarium, just in case things work out so you can't get it set up for him.


----------



## GeminiPrincess (Oct 1, 2010)

Scuff said:


> A 37g would be a much better size for an angel. It may be prudent to hold off on buying one for right now until you have a proper sized aquarium, just in case things work out so you can't get it set up for him.


What would be a good centerpiece fish i could build my tank around? I would prefer something with some size and lots of color


----------



## Scuff (Aug 10, 2010)

Does it need to get along with others? I can think of a few fish of middling size and great color, but they're not the friendliest things on the planet.


----------



## brimac40 (Jan 11, 2010)

Now I am not a one fish center piece kind of guy . I like to have a beautiful school of fish as my centerpiece . I have a shoal of Serpae Tetra and Zebra Tetra , but my centerpiece shoal is my Purple Passion Danio ( Danio Roseus) . That is a purple Passion in my avatar .


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

brimac40 said:


> Now I am not a one fish center piece kind of guy . I like to have a beautiful school of fish as my centerpiece . I have a shoal of Serpae Tetra and Zebra Tetra , but my centerpiece shoal is my Purple Passion Danio ( Danio Roseus) . That is a purple Passion in my avatar .


I think a school of fish makes a great centerpiece too. Or how about dwarf gourami?

Do you really want an angel? If you are not totally in love with that idea I'd go for some thing else because after the angel fish you wouldn't have room for many fish.


----------



## GeminiPrincess (Oct 1, 2010)

Scuff said:


> Does it need to get along with others? I can think of a few fish of middling size and great color, but they're not the friendliest things on the planet.


I would like it to get along with other fishies, but tell me your ideas anyways


----------



## Scuff (Aug 10, 2010)

Well, I had thought maybe some of the smaller South American cichlids, but that will pretty much preclude you from having other fish in the tank. Unfortunately a 26g isn't big enough for some of the medium sized pretty fish; you'd really need larger to keep something like that. Your tank is fine for a community tank, however.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

A GBR maybe?


----------

